# need help with running routine



## rachel (Apr 23, 2003)

My friend and I are starting to run to build our endurance. We run a couple of blocks and then catch our breath then run again,etc. My problem is the back of my ankles hurt after the second day of this. We run on the street not a track or dirt. The guys at work said it was my achilles tendon and to be very careful. I need your help on how to work into jogging without tearing my achilles tendon. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 23, 2003)

Do you stretch before running?


----------



## rachel (Apr 23, 2003)

we didn't stretch because we walk first so I thought we were limber enough and my friend used to jog in school so I thought she knew what she was doing so I followed her. What kind of stretches should I do?


----------



## Yari (Apr 24, 2003)

Hi

Are you use to running /using your legs? Most people can run /jog with out any problems, and if your not use to it, or you have a pound or three too much weight, you wlil get sore tendons.

The best you can do is strech before and after. Nothing elaborate, a few quite streches before you start, and 2 - 3 times when your finished.

The soreness should go away by itself, but "listen" to it. Take one day more jogging break if its sore. And avoid flatrunning, and use correct shoes for your feet. you could be a person that hits hard with the ankle (sp?), and that would result in a sore tendon.


/Yari


----------

